# Pine Island outgoing tide...bad ass day



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

How's the water?


----------



## tractortitan (Oct 21, 2020)

Water was clear with lots of life and grass.


----------



## Bill Payne (May 22, 2018)

Sounds like a great day! And good to hear about water quality. I’m gonna be down there in a couple of weeks, I’m worried about that bad water making it’s way down.


----------



## tractortitan (Oct 21, 2020)

The water quality was perfect and there was plenty of fish I didn't see any issues. I was fishing Matlacha a lot up until a few weeks ago, all of the sudden the water turned milky color so I stopped. I do have a friend that fishes Matlacha and he has been doing very very good but he has been fishing North


----------



## Bill Payne (May 22, 2018)

tractortitan said:


> The water quality was perfect and there was plenty of fish I didn't see any issues. I was fishing Matlacha a lot up until a few weeks ago, all of the sudden the water turned milky color so I stopped. I do have a friend that fishes Matlacha and he has been doing very very good but he has been fishing North


Cool, thanks For the info.


----------



## Lkillinger (May 15, 2015)

Bill Payne said:


> Cool, thanks For the info.


I’ll fish for jacks all day long. Great fun. Good info on water quality, thanks.


----------



## tractortitan (Oct 21, 2020)

Lkillinger said:


> I’ll fish for jacks all day long. Great fun. Good info on water quality, thanks.


Hell ya, a bend in the pole from a jack is badass. All day long. When i was a kid we would troll bomber lures for them in canals of cape coral qnd catch absolute monsters. So fun


----------



## Lkillinger (May 15, 2015)

tractortitan said:


> Hell ya, a bend in the pole from a jack is badass. All day long. When i was a kid we would troll bomber lures for them in canals of cape coral qnd catch absolute monsters. So fun


I’d sit on a sea wall on Singer Island, just north of the Palm Beach inlet, with cut bait on an incoming tide when jacks would romp in from the inlet, and try to keep ‘em in the space between the end pilings of the boat docks. What a hoot.


----------



## Lkillinger (May 15, 2015)

tractortitan said:


> Hell ya, a bend in the pole from a jack is badass. All day long. When i was a kid we would troll bomber lures for them in canals of cape coral qnd catch absolute monsters. So fun


I’d sit on a sea wall on Singer Island, just north of the Palm Beach inlet, with cut bait on an incoming tide when jacks would romp in from the inlet, and try to keep ‘em in the space between the end pilings of the boat docks. What a hoot.


----------

